# Baa Baa Bottoms Preview HELLO!!!!!!



## momof2monkeys (Nov 7, 2004)

OMG I am in love with those large "Tempest" pants. I would love to own those!








http://hyenacart.com/BaaBaaBottoms/


----------



## pixiedust (Dec 24, 2004)

I was being mean and not posting that..







Was hoping other people wouldn't notice. I'm after the pants too!


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

OH! They are so dang gorgeous!!!!!!








I only work one day a week and Vanessa has to stock on that one day! Good luck mamas, I'm one less person you'll have to battle it out with.


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Did you have to tell??? LOL!!!


----------



## momof2monkeys (Nov 7, 2004)

LOL I knew someone would, might as well be me!!


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

Pretty!! I just love her colors!


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

OMG, I could die for those tempest pants!!! I won't be trying for them though, her wool doesn't work for DS







he pees right through it.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I was hoping no one would notice too! :LOL I know I am going to try for something I just don't know what yet. I love the Mango Tango


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

OMG! Rose Water is coming home with me! Oooooo... I love it way too much. You guys can have the pants, lol.


----------



## grnmtnmama (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm so bummed that I have a meeting tomorrow that I'm certain will run over stocking time. Even though I'm sure I wouldn't have gotten anything, I would at least like the opportunity to try!

they're all beautiful.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheena*
OMG! Rose Water is coming home with me! Oooooo... I love it way too much. You guys can have the pants, lol.

I thought it was coming home with me? :LOL


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

:

:LOL


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

This is all too much for me
must....
transfer
paypal!
:LOL


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Ooohh...Ive been waiting all week for this preview! I think Ill try for Rose Water or the Custom. I want a Size Small, but Medium will work. I traded my BBB and Im really sad about it, LOL. I NEED some tomorrow. Id love the pants and while I have a fast connection, I dont think I can compete with Holli's, LOL, so Ill go for something Im more likely to get!


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

I







the turquoise sunset pants as well. But I'm unsure if the inseam will work.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I haven't seen anyone mention Mango Tango yet, those are mine!!! :LOL

Between me and my sister hopefully I can get them. Hopefully


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
I thought it was coming home with me? :LOL

Don't tell Lilah- she thinks it's coming home to her! :LOL


----------



## Sugarwoman (Mar 12, 2004)

Wow! Vanessa has such and amazing eye for colors. I love her taste! I really like the mango tango.







Hmmm... maybe the custom? I gotta at least try.


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

You know... that Aurora soaker is really gorgeous as well. I love deep, stunning blues like that. It would look so gorgeous with a simple white t-shirt. Something about blue and white just makes me ... well, calm inside.

The Mango Tango is cute too... but I prefer just oranges and yellows, minus the green







(btw, it would be way too big for my little one... so I'm probably just trying to convince myself I wouldn't like it anyway







)


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
I was hoping all of you pregger people wouldn't want small pants b/c you're all Spring-early Fall preggers. *crossing fingers* and everyone else, well, winter is almost over..







need those pants for homecoming.. lol

Holli

LMAO. I could prolly squeeze Braedon into those even. HAHA! I think Im not gonna go for the pants anyways b/c its not even barely cold enough to wear these now let alone in May, although we do turn the air on cold b/c its so hot out there and Braedon coming home outfit was a long sleeved/long pant romper in velour as he was so tiny and got cold when u took off a blanket let alone an outfit, but still, I think Ill be going for the custom so I can size it to my B.


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

I've not decided what I will try for. Definitely not what Holli is going for. I stink at HyenaCart, anyway.

Hmm. I wonder why she actually specified that Virginia residents also had to pay a 5% sales tax?


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

There are laws of commerce for some states that if a resident of your home state purchases goods from you, they must pay sales tax. There's a lot of those listed on ebay as well. Luckily I live in a state that doesn't do that


----------



## Mrs Dimples (Apr 17, 2004)

Okay, well, those Tempest pants are freakin' GORGEOUS, but we can only wear longies for like one month here...does she do shorts? Or maybe I should just try for a teeny tiny soaker for the baby that not only isn't conceived, isn't even really THOUGHT of yet except in my little brain...







:


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

OMG Vanessa made an identical pair of pants to the buggle's custom pants in a size small and she even gave it the same name! I came up with that color combo because it reminded me of the golden sand and the turquoise waters of Hawaii, where I grew up (and miss terribly!) The buggle looks soooo sweet in his large Turquoise Sunset pants and I just HAVE to have matching pants for his little sister next summer (there are like a whopping 2 weeks per year in Finland where it would be too warm for wool pants, so season doesn't matter for us here, BBB longies get used basically year-round). What a gorgeous picture that would make with the buggle and his new litle sibling with them in matching pants!! I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but.. but.... it's hard when I dreamed up those pants myself and now it's version in size small is tempting me and my pregnant hormones! I've been trying to think of a really sweet matching set for the buggle and the new mini-the-snug on the way....









If anyone will help me stalk those pants, I promise a lifetime of stalking slavery and I'll be your best friend and and and....







....Um, I have brand new OV medium elbees on their way to me that I am willing to dangle as bait for someone with a fast mouse/connection...


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Oh, you will still probably get them--you're known to be great with HC!

I Just wanted to LYK in case you weren't sure, that size medium BBB pants fit my buggle awesome when he was 4 months old, with the cuffs rolled up--I can show you pics if you'd like to see. You have some really pretty medium BBB pants and Mari will be over 4 months when you get her, right? So you'll have some really great BBB pants to put on her as soon as you get her, no matter what happens tomorrow. But good luck on these, I know you like them (they are super color choices, aren't they?







).


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

Slowly. . .back away from Rose Water.


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Holli, the medium soaker I got from her was almost too small on Kesi at 7 months so I am not convinced that a small would fit Mari's even at 4+ months...but of course every baby is shaped differently.


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

Wow those pants are gorgeous!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Ok, I have definitely decided on the Mango Tango. I just have to have it! I love the colors and it would look great on Jack or Sara. Plus mango is my all time favorite fruit


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Naaah. I think theyd fit her, Those Smalls would fit my baby, the Medium I had was too big and he is 17 months.


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

Yup the smalls are dd's dimensions too


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
I've not decided what I will try for. Definitely not what Holli is going for. I stink at HyenaCart, anyway.

Hmm. I wonder why she actually specified that Virginia residents also had to pay a 5% sales tax?









:LOL


----------



## jennyriver (Jul 17, 2004)

ok, while everyone feels sad about not getting their 2nd, 3rd or more pair of BBB pants, i just want my FIRST and ONLY ones for DD!!!


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

I just love the mango. I need that soaker.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

I don't usually ask (beg) for stalking help but any kind soul who snags me Rose Water might find themselves with a delightful V-day gift... wink wink...


----------



## momof2monkeys (Nov 7, 2004)

Yes, please let me have the pants!!! I covet those pants and I have yet to feel the BBB love!!!!!


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

Holli,

I think you just check out by selecting the option to pay with a check or MO, and then the person you are stalking for sends paypal.

Good Luck everyone! I can't stand the heart ache of losing another item I covet this week.







<Oregon pants>

:LOL I'm not really taking myself too seriously.


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

I was pleasantly suprised that Vanessa didn't stagger the sale times. At least the hyenacart pros can only get one. So think positive everyone. There will likely be six different winners tomorrow. And, one thing you can be sure of, as beautiful as these are, Vanessa will have something equally as beautiful next time!


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Holli - I will help.... just please remind me in the morning :LOL


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

I just meant someone could maybe buy it and then I would pay them for it. No extra work for Vanessa...

Anyhoo, I won't be home during the stocking so good luck everyone!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

There is no hope for me, I have the slowest computer alive. I'm just hoping my sister can pull it off.


----------



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

Is no one going for the custom because I would LOVE it for my birthday (which is Sunday- making me an Aquarius







) Of course I can't afford it though







which stinks, because it would be a fun b-day present! Someone, please buy it and think of me! :LOL


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

I'm w/ Jennyriver-going for my first BBB. (which happens to be the Rose Water







) I figure I deserve it, DH has finally gotten a job (after three months of trying) and I would like to treat DD to something special.

But, if I don't get it, that's ok. In retrospect, there are more important things I should be spending my money on. But a splurge once in awhile is ok.

BTW, Todzwife, you share the same b'day w/my DS. Happy Birthday!


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

DOUBLE POSTED-This board is acting whacky tonight. I keep freezing up.


----------



## jenny0314 (Oct 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH*
There is no hope for me, I have the slowest computer alive. I'm just hoping my sister can pull it off.

I will do my best but if I get it, it will cost you 5 Saturdays of free babysitting. :LOL


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

Yup I own nothing by BBB either.. so I shall be glued at 2.. :LOL


----------



## pixiedust (Dec 24, 2004)

Yikes! Alot of people are stalking these huh? I still want the pants but I'm afraid I'm out of luck.







I've never tried a BBB.. are they worth it? I just think the pants are gorgeous!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenny0314*
I will do my best but if I get it, it will cost you 5 Saturdays of free babysitting. :LOL

Don't I always do it for free! :LOL And just think, when my kids outgrow them Lindsey gets everything.


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiedust*
Yikes! Alot of people are stalking these huh? I still want the pants but I'm afraid I'm out of luck.







I've never tried a BBB.. are they worth it? I just think the pants are gorgeous!

Well I am not going after everything







my baby will be the perfect size for the small pants in the fall so that is where my sights are set, even though I am sure I can fit dd into them now! IF I score them they are going in the new bubs stash


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

I'm hoping for my first BBB - I've had an ISO for over a week and no one wants to give one up LOL!!!


----------



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

I have birthday money!!! Back away from the custom soaker!







: I want to try a BBB!!!


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

Ahhh as usual Vanessa's work is simply gorgeous 









Have fun tomorrow ladies sweet dreams of BBB's......

I love the Temptation soaker pants and the custom









~~The pants are a definite temptation LOL







~~


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Is this going to turn into that ugly KP stalking last summer? I remember it was my first hyena stocking on here and it was scary!

I just hope no one is made to feel bad because they happen to be trying for something someone else is. Or if they actually get it. I would just hate to see that.


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

Because diapers are the most important thing in life, right??









If people get their panties in a bunch over a freakin wool cover...... come on guys, get over it...


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm never going to get another BBB.







I have an appointment today right when she's stocking. *sigh*

Good luck mamas, she's got some beautiful stuff up there!


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

I would really hope that no one would get upset if someone else got the wool they wanted.

I guess I didn't realize how "serious" all of this was.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

christy and Jenny are you sisters???


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
christy and Jenny are you sisters???









:


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Wow!!! I would love to have a sister, even better a sister who loved fluff as much as me. Wow that is awesome!


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Ah, gotcha! Yea, I have a meeting at stocking time. The mid-day stockings always kill me! I'm just hoping no one will notice me not talking for the first couple of minutes!

Holli









:

I'd help if I weren't going for something myself, mama! Good luck!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Well those who responded with crying faces and frowney faces to my trying for the size small pants can dry their tears and stop being sad about the competition from me--DH's grandpa had a stroke and we'll be visiting at the hospital during the stocking tonight (it's 9pm for me in Finland in case anyone's cnofused).
I had already been thinking about dropping out of the running anyway, since jennyriver (i love her







) had a point--those of us who already have multiple BBB products should maybe give those who haven't been able to score any BBB love yet have a shot. I like jennyriver and all the rest of the MDC mamas WAY more than my little fantasy of having a sibling BBB set, and I'd hate to have them irritated with me for being a BBB hog, so it's probably for the best that I won't be able to attend the stocking today.


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

Angelica. I hope your Dh's grandpa is ok.

I'm sure the BBB craze will slow down in a few months and some of us can have a chance to try them. I think once the bulk of the hyenas have a dozen or so of them they will start trickling down :LOL

I don't mean that in a bad way either, just an observation. The same thing seemed to happen with KP and MM.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Well...Im going for either the Aurora or the Custom. Ive had one BBB but traded it and so therefore have none. I also only have one item left of knit wool. So Im gonna be trying, If I get something and someone hates me, sorry!









If I dont and someone who has 12 gets one, fine, who cares! If someone with none gets one than great too. Its all fair and love in hyenadome!


----------



## wildthing (Feb 16, 2003)

I love the mango tango, gorgeous colors! Actually, there isn't a single one that I don't like. I don't have any BBB either, but I suck so bad at stalking, I am not even going to be looking! I figure, I will just have to knit my own soakers! :LOL


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

So whos going for what in about 30 mins???


----------



## huntersmommy (Dec 28, 2003)

Angelica, I am so sorry about dh grandfather....how awful for your family.
you will all be in my thoughts, and I hope he will regain his health.


----------



## momof2monkeys (Nov 7, 2004)

I really want the pants!! I don't have any BBB and I am in love with those pants. I'm in Canada too, so DS would get a lot of use out of them.


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Oh, good heavens, they are all beautiful. I would love to try a BBB so I can't resist trying. I have no illusions of actually getting one though. Some mamas are going to be very happy today when they snap those up. OK, so the tempest pants are absolutely divine, but way too large for us. So I'm going for the rose water soaker too, although I love the Aurora one as well, but must narrow it down as only get one shot. Good luck mamas, have fun!!!!


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Angelica, sorry to hear about your grandfather. Hugs to you and your family. I hope he recovers well and quickly.


----------



## Karry (Apr 10, 2002)

I







the colors on the custom. I also like Aurora, but I'm wondering if it might be too big for my little guy. I probably won't be getting either anyway. I have dial up and have never stalked with Hyena Cart before. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
Well those who responded with crying faces and frowney faces to my trying for the size small pants can dry their tears and stop being sad about the competition from me--DH's grandpa had a stroke and we'll be visiting at the hospital during the stocking tonight (it's 9pm for me in Finland in case anyone's cnofused).
I had already been thinking about dropping out of the running anyway, since jennyriver (i love her







) had a point--those of us who already have multiple BBB products should maybe give those who haven't been able to score any BBB love yet have a shot. I like jennyriver and all the rest of the MDC mamas WAY more than my little fantasy of having a sibling BBB set, and I'd hate to have them irritated with me for being a BBB hog, so it's probably for the best that I won't be able to attend the stocking today.











I hope DH's Grandfather recovers and is well soon!


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

I







all of it but I am hyena cart impaired so I am just going to watch the action :LOL


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Hugs Angelica







I will be thinking of you and DH and his family.


----------



## QueenSheba'sMom (Feb 4, 2003)

So........








:

who got what?

MAAAAAN that was fast!


----------



## SaraMama (Sep 19, 2004)

Ok, who scored what?


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

I got nothing







I got a user error? "CGI limit reached" DH is going to have to die if that is our computer's fault :LOL


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Not me I kept getting cgi limits exceeded


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

NCHIN, if you're reading this









eMail me at [email protected] when you get a chance and we will work out the details.


----------



## natesmommy126 (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
I got nothing







I got a user error? "CGI limit reached" DH is going to have to die if that is our computer's fault :LOL

I got that too.


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

Nope I got the same error.. I dont think Hyena cart can handle the amount of people on it...


----------



## SaraMama (Sep 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
I got nothing







I got a user error? "CGI limit reached" DH is going to have to die if that is our computer's fault :LOL


I got that same message when I was refreshing. It wasn't just you!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I kept getting the limits reached error too.Going back to bed now...


----------



## momof2monkeys (Nov 7, 2004)

I got it too!!!!!!


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

nothin'


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
I got nothing







I got a user error? "CGI limit reached" DH is going to have to die if that is our computer's fault :LOL

I got that same error. I knew I wouldn't get anything, but I thought it would be good practice for me. I don't know how things go SO fast. I have never even see a "buy now" button on a hyena stocking


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Bummer eh? Wow... we managed to crash HC!!!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

WTH, I got a cgi limit was reached error message too, has hyena cart crashed?? If anyone got the aurora or custom, Ill take it. I didnt even get a chance b/c of the error.


----------



## huntersmommy (Dec 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
I got nothing







I got a user error? "CGI limit reached" DH is going to have to die if that is our computer's fault :LOL


same here, got the same message!


----------



## pixiedust (Dec 24, 2004)

Well, I'm glad it wasn't just my computer! I was ready to throw it thru the wall.... grr....


----------



## Karry (Apr 10, 2002)

I couldn't even get the buy it now icon. Everything was gone within seconds! Congrats to those who scored.







it for me.


----------



## dani76 (Mar 24, 2004)

I actually got to hit Buy Now, but it had already sold by the time I got to the next page. Oh well, my baby isn't due until June. Maybe somebody will sell me one when they are done with it......


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

I got the cgi limits exceeded too, but I refreshed again and that did it...


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

I also got the error. Man, that was exciting! Congrats to those who scored one.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

after the cgi error it did refresh for me, i saw the 'buy it now' button, but once i clicked that it had sold.

still waiting to hear if my friend beat me to it...


----------



## Sugarwoman (Mar 12, 2004)

I didn't get the error page and did see the buy it now button. Pressed it, but was too slow. Sold out. Oh well.


----------



## pixiedust (Dec 24, 2004)

So, whose computers worked? I keep chanting to myself, I didn't need it, I didn't need it,.............

it's not working








Seriously though, I just bought two longies so I really DIDN'T need it.


----------



## jennyriver (Jul 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
Well those who responded with crying faces and frowney faces to my trying for the size small pants can dry their tears and stop being sad about the competition from me--DH's grandpa had a stroke and we'll be visiting at the hospital during the stocking tonight (it's 9pm for me in Finland in case anyone's cnofused).
I had already been thinking about dropping out of the running anyway, since jennyriver (i love her







) had a point--those of us who already have multiple BBB products should maybe give those who haven't been able to score any BBB love yet have a shot. I like jennyriver and all the rest of the MDC mamas WAY more than my little fantasy of having a sibling BBB set, and I'd hate to have them irritated with me for being a BBB hog, so it's probably for the best that I won't be able to attend the stocking today.

sorry to hear about your DH's grandpa







and thanks for the









to holli and angelica...i was actually just kidding...i could tell things were getting tense and i just wanted to lighten things up like, hey....what about MEEEEE!!! just being silly is all







anyway, there were 55+people on there that i saw and of course, i got nada...did anyone else keep getting an error message when they refreshed? it was the 1st time i'd ever seen it!


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Holli, I won't say until I get the confirmation eMail. I don't wanna jinx it...


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Sure would be nice to know what happenned. I wonder if we'll get notice on what flopped. LOL Oh well, No panties in a bunch here, Next time!


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

wah, my friend didn't get it for me either.

who got the rose water soaker?
lucky lucky mamas!


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

forgot to say i'm still shaking from the excitement.
this hyena-ing is a crazy thing, isn't it?

oh, no panties in a bunch here either.


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

So nobody is saying what they got????


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Holy crud, there are 93 people in diapering right now. :LOL I guess everyone wants to know.


----------



## tnrsmom (Apr 8, 2002)

I got the rose water pants and got a confirmation from Vanessa. I have offered them to another mama since we don't use cloth anymore but I needed to stalk! :LOL I know, I am pathetic.







:


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

How about we get another chance with NO error messages? LMAO


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Oh Holli









I wish you knew me better than that. I would NEVER try for something you were wanting, unless you asked me to help you out. I just got the eMail confirmation from Vanessa so I guess I can say I got the Aurora soaker...LOL, the hyenacart queen strikes again, J/K...I do hope you got your pants...they'd look so sweet on Mari's caramel skin


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

Stephanie, if your friend doesn't want them, I do!!


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

I got nothing. But I knew I was doomed as soon as she changed to hyenacart. I just don't stalk enough to figure this thing out. Who got the Aurora. I had even saved paypal for this stocking.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

LOL...If my dear friend NCHIN doesnt want the Aurora, Ill take it, LOL. If I had only known Kailia was going for Aurora, I would have gone back to try for the custom I was gonna try for anyways. LOL

CONGRATS TO ALL!


----------



## QueenSheba'sMom (Feb 4, 2003)

who got the tempest pants?

any chance you'll be reselling them for less than $20 on the tp anytime soon? :LOL


----------



## krazy4mykids (Oct 17, 2004)

I so wanted those rose soakers







But got that error as well. It was actually the first time hubby said to buy wool


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Who got the Mango Tango?


----------



## mama2liam (Jun 18, 2004)

The Mango Tango was scored by a SK Mama... as well as the Tempest pants. I would have LOVED those pants in honor of our dead car (Tempest) :LOL But really, the Aquarius custom would've been the perfect belated gift for my aquarius-born DS. Sigh.


----------



## QueenSheba'sMom (Feb 4, 2003)

what is an SK mama?


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Wow! How did she manage to get 2 things?! wow


----------



## jenny0314 (Oct 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2liam*
The Mango Tango was scored by a SK Mama... as well as the Tempest pants. I would have LOVED those pants in honor of our dead car (Tempest) :LOL But really, the Aquarius custom would've been the perfect belated gift for my aquarius-born DS. Sigh.

Did she got a confirmation email from Vanessa?


----------



## tnrsmom (Apr 8, 2002)

Congrats Holli.


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH*
Wow! How did she manage to get 2 things?! wow


2 different mammas scored. Not the same one, I think that would be physically impossible.


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

SK= the she knows message boards.








Woohoo to Holli!


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Yay, Holli! I'm doing a happy dance for you!!

I missed the darn Aquarius by a nano second and I'm sooo bummed!


----------



## mama2liam (Jun 18, 2004)

Sorry I confused anyone, I meant that both things were scored by SK Mamas. I need pick-me-up fluff... hurry, before my frown burns into my face


----------



## NCHIN (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
:LOL I didn't think you would, but then I was hoping you did help Nancy so I could convince her to let me rent them for the ride home and then give them back! ROFL!

Holli,









I too would not think about trying for those pants. I knew you wanted them badly. You made me laugh about convincing me about renting them







Anyways, I needed Medium. The little boy is growing like a weed.

Kailia,







to the Hyena Cart queen. THANK YOU! I am sooooooooooooo Thrilled. Sorry ladies there will not be any buyer's remorse.

Lindsay, I knew I was in trouble. I swear you and I have the exact same taste.

Nancy


----------



## SaraMama (Sep 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Yay! Now we have coming home pants! I just got the email. Ah, the agony!

Holli

Yea Holli!

Mari will look so cute in them!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Oh well, nothing this time. I thought I had one for about 2 secs but it was a false alarm. :LOL Congrats to everyone


----------



## NCHIN (Feb 19, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS Holli!

Nancy


----------



## momof2monkeys (Nov 7, 2004)

I got the Tempest pants!!!!!!!







: Well another mama got them for me and I am so happy I could cry!! I would seriously kiss you Tanya if you were here!!!!!!!


----------



## jenny0314 (Oct 7, 2002)

Does anyone know if the hyenacart oversells? Per the HC, I won the Mango Tango soakers but haven't gotten an email yet. I though the HC didn't oversell.


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Yay! Now we have coming home pants! I just got the email. Ah, the agony!

Holli

Hey! if they do not fit you know where to send them







I wanted those badly for the bubs


----------



## engineer_mama (Aug 23, 2002)

Pssst... just added a little feature. From now on, if you purchase an item and it's sold out, you can check at the bottom of the item page to see if you got it or not. If you didn't, it'll just say, "Sorry, this item is sold out." If you did get it, it will say, "Congratulations! You have successfully purchased this item!" (Of course, you also need to be logged in in order for it to work).


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *engineer_mama*
Pssst... just added a little feature. From now on, if you purchase an item and it's sold out, you can check at the bottom of the item page to see if you got it or not. If you didn't, it'll just say, "Sorry, this item is sold out." If you did get it, it will say, "Congratulations! You have successfully purchased this item!" (Of course, you also need to be logged in in order for it to work).


Karen, what was with all the errors?


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I'm interested in knowing how the HC oversells as well. I didn't know that could happen, and how do you determine who gets them if you get a "Thanks for your purchase" screen?


----------



## Morwenna (Oct 17, 2003)

I actually tried for the Aurora







: I have always wanted a BBB but didn't want to brave the regular store! I thought I got it, no error message, but apparently something glitched. Ah, well, it was my very first attempt at a HC purchase--better luck next time! And you ladies must have some MIGHTY fast fingers!!!


----------



## engineer_mama (Aug 23, 2002)

As far as I can tell, the errors were just from asking the server to do too many things at once. I don't think there's anything in my code I can do to help with that. Even computers have their limitations. As for overselling, the thing that determines who the buyer is, is who's e-mail is in the database (there can be only one). I guess I need to change the wording on the second screen to something like, "Please check your e-mail or the product details page to determine if you are the buyer of this item." Sorry for the confusion. You hyenas are making it harder and harder to have a perfect cart!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NCHIN*
Holli,









I too would not think about trying for those pants. I knew you wanted them badly. You made me laugh about convincing me about renting them







Anyways, I needed Medium. The little boy is growing like a weed.

Kailia,







to the Hyena Cart queen. THANK YOU! I am sooooooooooooo Thrilled. Sorry ladies there will not be any buyer's remorse.

Lindsay, I knew I was in trouble. I swear you and I have the exact same taste.

Nancy

LOL Nancy! Im usually pretty good at hyena cart too but I got the durn error and all I could was sit there like HUH??? If I would have refreshed maybe I woulda had a chance. Also If I knew I was gong against Kailia, I woulda backed the heck out and went for the custom, I know where to pick my battles, LMAO.

Enjoy them Momma, They are gorgeous!


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
LOL Nancy! Im usually pretty good at hyena cart too but I got the durn error and all I could was sit there like HUH??? If I would have refreshed maybe I woulda had a chance. Also If I knew I was gong against Kailia, I woulda backed the heck out and went for the custom, I know where to pick my battles, LMAO.

Enjoy them Momma, They are gorgeous!


LOL, you can't just back out if you know I'm trying for it...I do need some competition.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AugustLia23*
LOL, you can't just back out if you know I'm trying for it...I do need some competition.

No No! I know how to pick my battles and even though I usually get what I want at hyena cart, its usually b/c I know which one to go for, the one with the least amt of hyena cart experts.







It would be fun to just have a randomn stalking for nothing, and do hyena cart battles, LMAO, and whoever wins the battle wins something very special.

Ok Now Im pathetic!


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindsayloo2020*
It would be fun to just have a randomn stalking for nothing, and do hyena cart battles, LMAO, and whoever wins the battle wins something very special.

Ok Now Im pathetic!

I'm with you Lindsay. I am so bad at Hyena cart but I just want to have another crack at it. I can be faster, I can be faster! Just for the fun of it.


----------

